# Spark Plug Gap



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

What is the correct spark plug gap?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap (sickgixxer69)*

0.024 inch from what I found in under 18 seconds on Google.


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap (Jay-Bee)*

Ok Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap (sickgixxer69)*

Actually it's 0.028" according to both NGK and Bosch.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap (84_GLI_coupe)*

this is what I'm trying to find out as I need to get them replaced on my wife's 02 Cabrio. According to Bentley, it says that it should be .024" but the Bosch website says .028". What should I go with?


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap (BlueMk3VR6)*

Just go with .026.
A nice happy medium.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I like the way it runs at .028" better.


----------



## zwerkdub (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

i was having problems with acceleration, regapped the plugs at .024" and runs great..


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like the way it runs str8 out of the box b/c ngk says not to gap them


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*

Just because the come "pre-gapped" does not mean that they are gapped just for 2.0l engine. I'm talking about the Bosch FR8DS (OEM) plugs for ABA. 
I guess I'm going to trust Bosch and go what they say.


_Modified by BlueMk3VR6 at 4:21 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BlueMk3VR6)*

one should always recheck the gap of a sparkplug. i bet those plugs that say dont gap them when you check them i bet they dont even match


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

That would be for the fine-tipped iridium plugs, since the center electrodes are so fragile. NGK's warranty on iridium plugs is void if you gap.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_That would be for the fine-tipped iridium plugs, since the center electrodes are so fragile. NGK's warranty on iridium plugs is void if you gap.

iridium plugs =









copper FTW.


----------



## vdub1998 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

would the gap be the same for a boosted mk3 golf 2.0L 8V


----------

